# 2021 Specialized Turbo Levo Expert vs. Levo Comp w/coils F&R?



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

So there's a high probability that I'm going to pick up a Turbo Levo this weekend, or thereabouts. I have the option to pick up a *2021 Turbo Levo Expert* for $800-off asking price. Or I can pick up a *2021 Turbo Levo Comp* for asking price. Basically it's ~$2k of difference, which is certainly not something to sneer at.

The issues that have me thinking are 1) a difference of 3lbs (or 6 lbs, please read on) and 2) suspension.

In my mind, the weight difference of 3lbs rolls together the frame materials and drivetrain differences. To me I don't feel that they're functionally in different worlds, but cumulatively they comprise the majority of the 3lbs of weight difference in favor of the higher-end bike. But while this would be a no-brainer for a manual bike... does it have the same significance for an e-bike in the neighborhood of 50lbs?

Suspension. The Comp comes with the Float 36 Rhythm, which is basically the current Marzocchi Z1. A kit exists to convert this to coil springing, which makes it an ersatz Marzocchi Z1 Coil. If I were to pursue the coil conversion, I would get a Marzocchi CR to match. I anticipate a total weight increase of about 2.5-3 pounds if I were to go full coil. In contrast, the Expert comes with the Float 36 Performance Elite, which is basically the Factory w/o Kashima.

My current main bike is a '04 SC Heckler, as updated as reasonable (i.e. 1x12 drivetrain, dropper, 4-pot brakes, 150mm travel x 35mm stanchion coil fork; DHX5 coil shock). Suffice it say I'm a fan of coil springs and trail builds on the side of burly (~34lbs as manifested in the Heckler). But I have no real experience with modern air suspension, much less modern damping. Craig @ Avalanche assured me that it was pretty much a fool's errand to pursue more with my Heckler. That long discussion with him basically set me on the path to a modern (e-)bike.

Who am I?

Mid-40s, a littler heavier for my height (5'8" 175lbs). MTBed from the mid-'90s to early '10s... then dropped it for a decade. Right now I am decidely a trail rider, no shuttling. I'm still able to roll most everything, although I figure it'll be a balancing act between regaining my old form (roll everything) vs. realizing that I am older (I like my clavicles). Never been a hucker, and probably never will. Like flying through the forests of Endor (doesn't everybody?) I want an E-bike so epics are no longer Type-2 fun.

I guess I can describe my best assessment of who I am (as opposed to who I wish I was) as being a "tinker-oncer", which is to say that I will tinker with something in-depth at the outset (and once-in-a-blue-moon) to find a good build/setting/tune... and pretty much leave it alone for a long time until it something wakes me up to do it again. This makes me suspect that I would be happier with the spirit of the Marzocchi (indeed I owned a few Bombers back-in-the-day). But I would be taking a ~51lb bike toward ~54lbs.

Or I can just get the Expert and start with a 48lb bike, and say goodbye to coils and see what the wonders of more-comprehensive damping tweaking (not to mention custom valving with 3rd-parties) can do in lieu of coils.

Or I can just leave the Comp alone and enjoy it as-is?

I am actually a little suspicious of carbon fiber, but I suppose it is more paranoia than anything. Seems unnecessary for a bike in the neighborhood of 50lbs, though.

What do you guys think? I can certainly do with saving $2k, but what I like even better is to buy right the first time.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

DtEW said:


> So there's a high probability that I'm going to pick up a Turbo Levo this weekend, or thereabouts. I have the option to pick up a *2021 Turbo Levo Expert* for $800-off asking price. Or I can pick up a *2021 Turbo Levo Comp* for asking price. Basically it's ~$2k of difference, which is certainly not something to sneer at.
> 
> The issues that have me thinking are 1) a difference of 3lbs (or 6 lbs, please read on) and 2) suspension.
> 
> ...


I say go with the cheaper Comp and ride it before you upgrade it - but keep all the OEM parts so you have the option to put it back together, sell it and get a completely new bike etc.


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

I bought the 21 comp. while I’d rather have a carbon frame for the stiffness and feel, the expert still has an alloy rear triangle. Full carbon is only on the S-Works. For the price I don’t like the components on the expert and would be upgrading them anyways. So I went went with the comp. put XTR 9120 brakes and an AXS drive train and dropper. Next will be a good set of wheels


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

I ended up buying a used Levo comp since it was my first e-bike and I was not sure if I would like riding an e-bike over my regular high end Santa Cruz bike. The gentleman I bought it from was in exactly the same scenario as you! He was not happy with the comp and ended up buying the expert. This was before the corona virus when bikes where easy to find. My Levo only had a couple of rides on it and was around half the cost of a new one which was around $6700. I've been riding for over 30 years and this is the worst time to buy a new or used bike. It's great if you're selling. I still prefer riding my regular bike but I do love the e-bike and I wish I would have spent more on a better model. The comp is very heavy and the frame is all aluminum plus the brakes, wheels, dropper post and suspension suck. I installed a 160 Lyrik fork and it helped a lot. I would recommend waiting until next year when the newly redesigned Levo comes out. Hopefully it will be more like the Levo SL and lose 10 pounds. If you have not demoed a Levo SL at least try it before buying anything else. It's the closest e-bike that rides like a regular bike.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Get the carbon and do the coil conversion. I also share your "tinker-once" personality, and the coil is just perfect for that. It takes a fair amount of tinkering to get it set up at the start, maybe even buying a couple of different springs, but the suspension quality and suppleness is unbeatable. And then you forget about it.


----------

